# NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Moin!


Gestern hat das Münchener Oberlandesgericht Beate Zschäpe zu lebenslanger Haft verurteilt. Und eine besondere Schwere der Schuld festgestellt. Das heisst das sie noch deutlich länger in Haft bleiben kann, als es nur bei lebenslänglich der Fall wäre. Ihre 7 jährige Untersuchungshaftszeit wird wohl angerechnet.
Der NSU Prozess, welcher schon über 5 Jahre geht und geschätzte Gerichtskosten von mehr als 60 Millionen Euro verursacht hat, scheint aber noch nicht beendet zu sein.
Zschäpes Verteidiger wollen in Revision gehen und die Nebenkläger sehen noch zahlreiche offene Fragen.

NSU-Prozess: Was das Urteil gegen Beate Zschape bedeutet - Rechtsanwalt erklart - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Prozessende: Was aus dem NSU-Urteil folgt | tagesschau.de
NSU-Prozess – Wikipedia

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## mlbcharly (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Ähm...was hat das jetzt mit PC's bzw. Hard- u. Software zu tun?


----------



## efdev (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



mlbcharly schrieb:


> Ähm...was hat das jetzt mit PC's bzw. Hard- u. Software zu tun?



Du siehst das es in dem Forenbereich Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft ist?


----------



## mlbcharly (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Oh, sorry. Stimmt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?




Die 60 Millionen hätte man sich sparen können, indem man sie in einen Löwenkäfig schmeißt.


----------



## RtZk (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Ich finde die Verurteilung gegen Zschäpe richtig, lediglich die Urteilsbegründung geht mir nicht so in den Kopf, wenn das stimmt was ich gestern Abend im Radio gehört habe, dann wurde sie auch wegen 6 fachen Mordes verurteilt, die sie ja aber nachweislich nicht begangen hat oder? Wie auch immer, nach meiner Auffassung sollten die restlichen Vorwürfe ebenfalls problemlos ausreichen um sie so lange wie irgendwie möglich nach Deutschem Recht in den Knast wandern zu lassen.
Die anderen Beiden sind nach meiner Meinung viel zu gut dabei weggekommen und hätten beide ebenfalls lebenslänglich bekommen müssen.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Die 60 Millionen hätte man sich sparen können, indem man sie in einen Löwenkäfig schmeißt.



Ich hoffe das ist nicht ernst gemeint, wir sind immer noch ein Rechtsstaat, wenn du sowas magst kannst du ja in eine der letzten verbliebenen absolutistischen Monarchien oder Diktaturen ziehen.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Alles andere als Lebenslänglich wäre meiner Meinung nach komplett lächerlich gewesen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich finde die Verurteilung gegen Zschäpe richtig, lediglich die Urteilsbegründung geht mir nicht so in den Kopf, wenn das stimmt was ich gestern Abend im Radio gehört habe, dann wurde sie auch wegen 6 fachen Mordes verurteilt, die sie ja aber nachweislich nicht begangen hat oder? Wie auch immer, nach meiner Auffassung sollten die restlichen Vorwürfe ebenfalls problemlos ausreichen um sie so lange wie irgendwie möglich nach Deutschem Recht in den Knast wandern zu lassen.


Sie hat die Morde nicht direkt begangen aber an der Planung mitgewirkt. Zumindest war sie darüber im Wissen. Wäre sie rechtzeitig zur Polizei gegangen hätte man auch weitere Morde verhindern können.



> Die anderen Beiden sind nach meiner Meinung viel zu gut dabei weggekommen und hätten beide ebenfalls lebenslänglich bekommen müssen.


Finde ich auch!


----------



## RtZk (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sie hat die Morde nicht direkt begangen aber an der Planung mitgewirkt. Zumindest war sie darüber im Wissen. Wäre sie rechtzeitig zur Polizei gegangen hätte man auch weitere Morde verhindern können.



Aber ist das nicht eher Beihilfe (bevor mir hier jemand blöd kommt, ich will ihre Schuld sicherlich nicht negieren)?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist nicht ernst gemeint, wir sind immer noch ein Rechtsstaat, wenn du sowas magst kannst du ja in eine der letzten verbliebenen absolutistischen Monarchien oder Diktaturen ziehen.


Natürlich war das nicht ernst gemeint. Dennoch empfinde ich den betriebenen Aufwand als zu groß.
Mit dem Umziehen warte ich noch etwas, denn so weit ist es in der EU auch nicht mehr bis zu absolutistischen Verhältnissen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich finde die Verurteilung gegen Zschäpe richtig, lediglich die Urteilsbegründung geht mir nicht so in den Kopf, wenn das stimmt was ich gestern Abend im Radio gehört habe, dann wurde sie auch wegen 6 fachen Mordes verurteilt, die sie ja aber nachweislich nicht begangen hat oder? Wie auch immer, nach meiner Auffassung sollten die restlichen Vorwürfe ebenfalls problemlos ausreichen um sie so lange wie irgendwie möglich nach Deutschem Recht in den Knast wandern zu lassen.
> Die anderen Beiden sind nach meiner Meinung viel zu gut dabei weggekommen und hätten beide ebenfalls lebenslänglich bekommen müssen.



Kann man so unterschreiben. Sie gehört definitiv ins Gefängnis, die Verurteilg wegen Mordes bleibt aber juristisch schwierig. Ich denke mit Beihilfe wäre man juristisch sicherer gefahren.

Dazu auch:

NSU-Urteile in Munchen: Rangelei vor dem Gericht nach Prozessende - WELT



> Götzl schloss sich damit insbesondere auch der juristisch umstrittenen Sichtweise der Anklage an, dass Zschäpe als Mittäterin an den zehn dem NSU zugerechneten Morden, zwei Bombenanschlägen und fünfzehn Raubüberfällen zu verurteilen war, obwohl sie an keinem der Tatorte der Morde und Anschläge anwesend gewesen sein soll.



Warten wir die Revision ab.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sie hat die Morde nicht direkt begangen aber an der Planung mitgewirkt. Zumindest war sie darüber im Wissen. Wäre sie rechtzeitig zur Polizei gegangen hätte man auch weitere Morde verhindern können.



Das wäre aber Beihilfe.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



RtZk schrieb:


> Aber ist das nicht eher Beihilfe (bevor mir hier jemand blöd kommt, ich will ihre Schuld sicherlich nicht negieren)?


Eigentlich schon.  Kommt wohl auch drauf an wie tief sie tatsächlich involviert war. Auf jeden Fall hat sie nach dem ersten Mord hingenommen das noch weitere Menschen getötet werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Man kann hier die Prozesse gegen die Aufseher in Konzentrationslager als Vergleich nehmen (hier als Beispiel der Prozess gegen das Lagerpersonal in Treblinka):

Die Täter, die tatsächlich an den Morden beteiligt waren, wurden wegen gemeinschaftflichen Mordes verurteilt, das übrige Lagerpersonal wegen Beihilfe zum Mord.

Ich denke, dass wenn Beate Zschäpe eine tatsächliche Tatbeteiligung nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, dass Beihilfe das bessere Urteil, weil weniger angreifbar, gewesen wäre.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass wenn Beate Zschäpe eine tatsächliche Tatbeteiligung nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, dass Beihilfe das bessere Urteil, weil weniger angreifbar, gewesen wäre.


Sie gehört meiner Meinung nach aber trotzdem lange weggesperrt.

Sie hat die ganze Zeit unwissend getan... hätte aber noch weitere Morde verhindern können... die ist für mich total abgebrüht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Das steht außer Frage. Ich denke nur, dass insbesondere die Verurteilung wegen Mordes juristisch der Punkt ist, der am ehsten angegrffen werden kann.  Da wäre eine Verurteilung wegen Beihilfe einfach sicherer gewesen.


----------



## Bandicoot (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

NSU Prozess, Never ending Story, was das Kostet. 
Lasst die Steine klopfen bis ans Ende... das wird ja langsam zum Witz.


----------



## compisucher (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Hmmm... für mich immer noch recht unbefriedigend, das Urteil und vor allem auch das Ergebnis.

Für Carten S. hätte ich mir als einzig Geständiger, umfassend Aussagender, belastender Kronzeuge und Reue zeigender Angeklagte als ein Signal für für künftige Szeneaussteiger milderes Urteil gewünscht.

Für die anderen Herren wären deutlich höhere Strafmaße angebracht gewesen.
Zschäpe hätte man auch noch formal die Sicherungsverwahrung geben können, die komme eh nicht mehr lebend aus dem Knast mit der Feststellung der "besonderen schwere der Schuld", als Zeichen gegenüber den Opferangehörigen.

Der Vorsitzende Richter hat (auf Weisung - von wem auch immer) zu sehr auf das Trio den Prozess ausgerichtet.
Die hanebüchenen (Nicht-)Aussagen des Verfassungsschutzes, Aktenvernichtungen usw. deuten für mich darauf hin, dass unsere Parlamente nicht mehr den Verfassungsschutz unter Kontrolle haben - sehr bedenklich, solange wir uns als Demokratie bezeichnen.
Das (persönliche ) Verhalten "unserer" Verfassungsschützer ist an dieser Stelle als schäbig zu bezeichnen, wird doch der Erhalt der Staatsräson über die Aufklärung rechts-terroristischer Anschläge gestellt.
Die Vorwürfe von Opferanwälten, hinterbliebenen aber auch (tendenziell) Linker Wortführer können wir in diesem Kontext gut nachvollziehen.

Der finanzielle Aufwand in einem Terrorprozess halte ich für gerechtfertigt, das erzielte Ergebnis ist enttäuschend.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Jeder Mord muss aufgeklärt werden, koste es, wass es solle 

Die Strafe an sich finde ich iO ,
die Strategie der Verteidigung, Sie seie nur eine Mitläuferin gewesen,
funktioniert einfach nicht,
wenn man als Trio über 10 Jahre im Untergrund abtaucht,
dann kann man nicht nur zufällig daran beteiligt gewesen sein 

Mich würde jetzt aber mal interessieren,
wie damals Datenschredder in Behörden ein Eigenleben entwickeln konnten 

Nur um die V-Männer(Frauen) zu schützen,
war der Preis sehr hoch


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



compisucher schrieb:


> Der Vorsitzende Richter hat (auf Weisung - von wem auch immer) zu sehr auf das Trio den Prozess ausgerichtet.
> Die hanebüchenen (Nicht-)Aussagen des Verfassungsschutzes, Aktenvernichtungen usw. deuten für mich darauf hin, dass unsere Parlamente nicht mehr den Verfassungsschutz unter Kontrolle haben - sehr bedenklich, solange wir uns als Demokratie bezeichnen.
> Das (persönliche ) Verhalten "unserer" Verfassungsschützer ist an dieser Stelle als schäbig zu bezeichnen, wird doch der Erhalt der Staatsräson über die Aufklärung rechts-terroristischer Anschläge gestellt.
> Die Vorwürfe von Opferanwälten, hinterbliebenen aber auch (tendenziell) Linker Wortführer können wir in diesem Kontext gut nachvollziehen.


Es wird von vielen vermutet das noch deutlich mehr Personen in die Mordfälle verwickelt gewesen sind. Das das Netzwerk größer gewesen ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es wird von vielen vermutet das noch deutlich mehr Personen in die Mordfälle verwickelt gewesen sind. Das das Netzwerk größer gewesen ist.



Tja, und niemand weiß, welche Unterlagen bei den Verfassungsschützern so alles vernichtet wurden, um eben diese Beteiligungen zu verheimlichen.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Erlich?Meine Meinung irgendjemand von den Opfer-Angehörigen hätte sie einfach kalt machen sollen. Was soll das, für dieses Stück wertlose Schei*e, so viel von meinem Geld zu verpulvern. Die macht sich doch über uns Lustig. Die Polizei Einsätze nach den Morden, die Untersuchungen und Observationen all die Jahre, 7 jahre 60Mio. + Das Geld was sie noch kosten wird. Wie verklatscht ist Deutschland. Es ist mal dringend Zeit das das Grundgesetz geändert wird an vielen stellen. Wie kann es denn sein das solcher Abschaum MÖRDER Vergewaltiger..etc Überhaupt noch Rechte haben, wie geht das? Die eigenen Rechte haben sie aufgegeben als sie die von anderen mit Füßen traten. Wenn solche im Gefängnis auch Richtigerweise gefoltert erniedrigt und geknechtet werden würden. Aber nein, Zigaretten,Freier, Fernseher. Gehts noch??! Ein Mensch der anderen die Rechte Aberkennt hat keine Rechte mehr und ist für mich Vogelfrei.
Beihilfe ist doch genau das selbe wie Mord nur das man die Bombe nicht selbst gezündet hat. 
"Nein nein nein ich hab die nur gebaut um Ausländer zu töten woher soll ich denn wissen das jemand damit Ausländer Tötet"!


----------



## micha34 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Beihilfe zum Mord setzt wohl einen überführten Mörder voraus.
Diesen gabs aber nicht.
Der Prozessausgang war aber wohl den allermeisten schon bei Prozessbeginn wohl klar,da hätte ein einziger Verhandlungstag wohl ausgereicht.
Ich wäre mit dem Prozess und Ausgang wohl zufrieden,wenn denn so auch in vergleichbaren Fällen derart Angeklagt und Verurteilt wird.
Dann könnte man auch ganz oben in der Politik mit den selben Maßstab urteilen.
Eine gewisse Dame hat mit ihren eigenen Mörderimporten,wo übrigens mehr Opfer zu beklagen sind als beim "NSU"-Prozess die Beihilfe doch mindestens Erfüllt.Das nachweisbar wissentlich.

Gleiche Rechtslage unabhängig der Person wäre für mich ok.
So war der Prozess eine vorhersehbare Farce.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



micha34 schrieb:


> Beihilfe zum Mord setzt wohl einen überführten Mörder voraus.
> Diesen gabs aber nicht.


Wie soll das auch gehen wenn die sich vorher umgebracht haben?


----------



## micha34 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie soll das auch gehen wenn die sich vorher umgebracht haben?



Anhand von Beweisen gegen die Täter,auf deren Grundlage ein Prozess wegen Beihilfe gegen Tschäpe überhaupt logisch gewesen wäre.
Z.B die DNA Spuren.

Ehrlich gesagt,war mir der Prozess zu "Windig".


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



micha34 schrieb:


> Anhand von Beweisen gegen die Täter,auf deren Grundlage ein Prozess wegen Beihilfe gegen Tschäpe überhaupt logisch gewesen wäre.
> Z.B die DNA Spuren.


Solche und andere Beweise gibt es doch mit Sicherheit. Die Täter konnte ja eindeutig ihren Taten zugeordnet werden.


----------



## compisucher (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Wenn ich das alles richtig verfolgt habe, wurden ja DNA-Spuren von Zschäpe an der Czeska selbst festgestellt.
Insofern ist zumindest das Indiz da, dass sie die Tatwaffe gekannt hatte...


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles richtig verfolgt habe, wurden ja DNA-Spuren von Zschäpe an der Czeska selbst festgestellt.
> Insofern ist zumindest das Indiz da, dass sie die Tatwaffe gekannt hatte...



Nö, hat man keine gefunden

Dafür aber unbekannte nicht zuordbare DNS,

welche nicht von den Opfern stammen, und auch nicht von den Tätern stammen,

da muss es doch unbekannte Helfer gegeben haben


----------



## micha34 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Nicht zu vergessen,das Merkel lückenlose Aufklärung auch gegenüber den Familien der Opfer versprach.
Im Endeffekt eine weitere Lüge.

So hatte der Prozess den gewissen "Geschmack".

Aber wenn solche "Prozesse" angestrengt werden und jahrelang laufen,dann waren nie Beweise vorhanden.
Denn bei eindeutiger Beweislage und das sollte bei solchen Prozessen eigentlich selbstverständlich sein,wäre der Prozess  entsprechend kurz gewesen
und ein Urteil nachvollziehbar.

Vermutungs und Unterstellungsbasiert.Von Anfang bis Ende.

Da wurde eine Kausalitätskette konstruiert,die wohl auch zutrifft,wenn ich einem Araber ein PKW oder womöglich einen LKW verkaufe.Womöglich wirds auch als Mord oder Beihilfe ausgelegt werden können.
Es ist ja bekannt,das ein solches Klientel damit Anschläge verübt.


----------



## RtZk (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Erlich?Meine Meinung irgendjemand von den Opfer-Angehörigen hätte sie einfach kalt machen sollen. Was soll das, für dieses Stück wertlose Schei*e, so viel von meinem Geld zu verpulvern. Die macht sich doch über uns Lustig. Die Polizei Einsätze nach den Morden, die Untersuchungen und Observationen all die Jahre, 7 jahre 60Mio. + Das Geld was sie noch kosten wird. Wie verklatscht ist Deutschland. Es ist mal dringend Zeit das das Grundgesetz geändert wird an vielen stellen. Wie kann es denn sein das solcher Abschaum MÖRDER Vergewaltiger..etc Überhaupt noch Rechte haben, wie geht das? Die eigenen Rechte haben sie aufgegeben als sie die von anderen mit Füßen traten. Wenn solche im Gefängnis auch Richtigerweise gefoltert erniedrigt und geknechtet werden würden. Aber nein, Zigaretten,Freier, Fernseher. Gehts noch??! Ein Mensch der anderen die Rechte Aberkennt hat keine Rechte mehr und ist für mich Vogelfrei.
> Beihilfe ist doch genau das selbe wie Mord nur das man die Bombe nicht selbst gezündet hat.
> "Nein nein nein ich hab die nur gebaut um Ausländer zu töten woher soll ich denn wissen das jemand damit Ausländer Tötet"!



Über solche Haltungen kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, in dem man jemanden tötet weil er selbst getötet hat, begibt man sich nur auf sein Niveau.
Egal wer es auch ist, vor dem Gesetz ist jeder gleich, deshalb wird es auch genauso bei einem Massenmörder wie bei einem Dieb ein faires rechtsstaatliches Verfahren geben und das ist gut so.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



micha34 schrieb:


> Eine gewisse Dame hat mit ihren eigenen Mörderimporten,wo übrigens mehr Opfer zu beklagen sind als beim "NSU"-Prozess die Beihilfe doch mindestens Erfüllt.Das nachweisbar wissentlich.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast gerade 1.933 braune Kekse gewonnen.




micha34 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen,das Merkel lückenlose Aufklärung auch gegenüber den Familien der Opfer versprach.
> Im Endeffekt eine weitere Lüge.



Merkel kann sehr viel versprechen. Da wir aber in Deutschland eine Gewaltenteilung haben, wird das die Justiz nicht interessieren.


----------



## JePe (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warten wir die Revision ab.



Oder vielleicht ja erst einmal die Urteilsbegruendung? Die kann man dann ja immer noch in der Geborgenheit der heimischen Wohnzimmerkanzlei zerpfluecken.


----------



## micha34 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Merkel kann sehr viel versprechen. Da wir aber in Deutschland eine Gewaltenteilung haben, wird das die Justiz nicht interessieren.



Braune Kekse sind lecker,ist ja mittlerweile eine Auszeichnung,wenn man welche bekommt.
Grüne,Rote,Schwarze und Gelbe Kekse wären eher unnatürlich.

Der Götzel,welche Parteizugehörigkeit hat der denn?

Die versprochene lückenlose Aufklärung ist auch nicht von der Justiz abhängig.
Ebensowenig wie eine Aufklärung zur Bamf Korruptionsgeschichte.
Die Frage ist nur ob man das will oder nicht.

Ansonsten bin ich eher mit "RtZk" einer Meinung,weil der politische und gesellschaftliche Wind auch mal in andere Richtungen blasen kann
und man schnell selbst betroffen sein kann.

Der blinde Glaube an die Unfehlbarkeit der Justiz reicht mir nicht.Der Spielraum deren Machtbefugnisse viel zu groß.
Dadurch kommen komische Urteile zusammen die ebenso wenig Gemeingültigkeit haben.

Nebenbei ist Mord exakt Definiert und wenn ich keinen Umgebracht habe,auch kein Mörder.Beihilfe geht noch aber auch da sind hohe Hürden vorhanden,wenn alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



RtZk schrieb:


> Über solche Haltungen kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, in dem man jemanden tötet weil er selbst getötet hat, begibt man sich nur auf sein Niveau.
> Egal wer es auch ist, vor dem Gesetz ist jeder gleich, deshalb wird es auch genauso bei einem Massenmörder wie bei einem Dieb ein faires rechtsstaatliches Verfahren geben und das ist gut so.



Sorry das soll jetz nicht allzu persöhnlich sein. Wie kann man nur so Blind und einfältig sein... wie gesagt nichts für ungut. ein faires Rechtsstaatliches verfahren? Für Menschen denen Meine Rechte egal sind soll ich ein Gefühl von Erbamen haben gehts noch? Wenn ich dem Nachbarn einen Krazer ins Auto mache brauch ich mich nicht wundern oder nach der Polizei heulen wenn morgen meine Tür verbeult ist.

Was bekommt ein Mensch der voller Hass ist wenn, Er/Sie eingesperrt wird allein mit einem Job soviel Essen wie er will, ner Playstation, Fernsehen, Nutten und Tabak, Hefte, Kaffee und Mal-Zeug-- Richtig er kommt fröhlich mit nem Einhorn-Kostüm rausgehübpft nach 15 Jahren statt 25 wegen guter Führung. Weil er ja alles hatte im Knast was er sich nur wünschte, hatte er kein Grund sich schlecht zu verhalten- Und Schreit ich bin Geheilt, ich habe meine Tiefsten fest verankerten inneren Wünsche das was meinen Charakter ausmacht, abgelegt. Menschen zu töten, vergewaltigen und zu quälen, weil das Rechtsstaatlichesystem mir gesagt hat es ist falsch. Wenn einer mein Tochter Tötet, kommt er nach 15-25 Jahren wieder raus--Aber wann genau wird er für seine Tat bestraft?? Wann leidet er wie Sie oder Ich?

Fair ist unser System nicht. Den Opfern Bringt ein Rechtstaatliche Bestrafung nichts auser zu wissen wenn der Täter frei ist macht Sie/Er es wieder und dann sind vielleicht wir drann.
Und vor dem Gesetz ist jeder Gleich, ist ein Witz vergleichst du eigentlich ab und zu mal mit Logik. Bei TV Richtern ist das Vielleicht so aber nicht in der Realität. Sorry mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich.


----------



## Taonris (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, hat man keine gefunden
> 
> Dafür aber unbekannte nicht zuordbare DNS,
> 
> ...



Wurde eigentlich jemals aufgeklärt was es mit diesem Andreas Temme auf sich hat ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



JePe schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht ja erst einmal die Urteilsbegruendung? Die kann man dann ja immer noch in der Geborgenheit der heimischen Wohnzimmerkanzlei zerpfluecken.



Was genau möchtest du mir mit deinem Einwand sagen?


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich jemals aufgeklärt was es mit diesem Andreas Temme auf sich hat ?



Keine Ahnung, ich kenne diesen Kunden nicht 

Ich möchte mich dazu auch nicht weiter äußern,

aufgeklärt wird es nie werden, und das ist schonmal ein Skandal


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*



Adi1 schrieb:


> aufgeklärt wird es nie werden, und das ist schonmal ein Skandal



Da sind so viele Dinge komisch, man sollte sich mal die Website Home | NSU LEAKS des AK NSU ansehen.
Da waren sicherlich mehr als die 3 Personen im Spiel.
Das Bekennervideo ist auch komisch. Wikipedia schriebt "Acht der Opfer stammten aus der Türkei, einer (Theodoros Boulgarides) aus Griechenland", im Video wird die zahl 9 genannt. 
NSU-Paulchen-Video on Vimeo
Wo sind die Fahrräder, die zur Flucht nach dem Bankraub genutzt wurden?
Die sind nicht auf den Bildern der Feuerwehr vom ausgebrannten Wohnmobil.


----------



## Taonris (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: NSU Prozess - Urteil gegen Beate Zschäpe*

Meine Kenntnisse was Videoschnitt betrifft sind jetzt nicht die Besten aber ohne professionelle Hilfe kann dieses Bekennervideo nicht erstellt worden sein da steckt viel zu viel Genauigkeit und Detailverliebtheit drinnen als das jemand so etwas einfach so ohne Vorkenntnisse erstellt.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2021)

BGH-Entscheidung: Urteile gegen Beate Zschäpe und zwei NSU-Helfer rechtskräftig

Weg mit der Ollen. Es wurde eine besondere Schwere der Schuld festgestellt.


----------



## Johnny05 (19. August 2021)

Gut so , weg mit diesem Abschaum der Gesellschaft . Am besten noch den Schlüssel der Knasttüre wegschmeissen und zuschweissen . 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------

